# Turnout derails



## jschne07 (Sep 2, 2009)

All, I am having issues with derails on my inner loop of my layout as I enter a turn just past a turnout. Best guess is that as the engine is entering the turn, it is putting pressure on the truck of the first car behind it to the outside of the turn. This tends to be right where the groove is for the sliding track of the turnout forcing the truck to jump off. It appears to only be the first car behind the engine (which has couples fixed to the chassis vs the truck). A drawing of my layout should be included with derailment locations circled in red. Thoughs were to file down the turnout (Atlas #4 at top and #6 at bottom) so the end of the groove isn't as much of a jump. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Push the engine slowly over the area with your hand. Don't put downward pressure on it. Watch the wheels to see what's happening. Sometimes there is a dip at the turn which the trucks will ride over, especially 6 axle engines.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, i would say it is that jump on stock rail near the point. had the same thing i think, first car after the engine (+ the last one actually)jumped its flange. in my case however the issue was solved by filing that stock rail (which you did). perhaps it because i have no turn right after the turnout and it had enough time to stabilize.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Also keep an eye on the couple pin. I've had new rolling stock with low hanging coupler pins that would snag the cross rails at turnouts and cause derailments. Once again, push it by hand and watch what's happening.


----------



## jschne07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Filing the rail helped. I have to be a little selective of which car I put behind the loco, but most are working fine now. I am still using old style couplers as my set is about 20 years old. Finally getting back into the hobby with my little boy and hadn't started upgrading those parts yet. Just trying to get a layout squared away first. Gets me to thinking maybe I should make the change prior to nailing down the track to a more permanent setup. 

Thanks for the inputs


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

jschne07 said:


> Filing the rail helped. I have to be a little selective of which car I put behind the loco, but most are working fine now. I am still using old style couplers as my set is about 20 years old. Finally getting back into the hobby with my little boy and hadn't started upgrading those parts yet. Just trying to get a layout squared away first. Gets me to thinking maybe I should make the change prior to nailing down the track to a more permanent setup.
> 
> Thanks for the inputs


I still have some cars that use the old hookhorn couplers. they do not couse any more derailments than the ones that have been converted to Kaydee couplers.


----------

